# rod builder in navarre/fort walton/mary ester area



## kid kingfish (Jul 10, 2011)

Looking to get the guides on my custom lamiglas replaced. Anyone in these local areas interested in some work or helping me out. shoot me a pm. Thanks


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

kid kingfish said:


> Looking to get the guides on my custom lamiglas replaced. Anyone in these local areas interested in some work or helping me out. shoot me a pm. Thanks


Kid did you check with your custom builder on that rod? most builders will fix it for you if there is a problem in his work. Just curiosity, what is wrong with the guides and what was the rod built for? No need to name the builders name


----------



## kid kingfish (Jul 10, 2011)

tom, i got the rod from a friend... Its suppose to be a king rod, but the guides on there are way too small, the bottom guide is a size 25. and i was looking to possibly add a color to the wraps. i guess im just gonna take it to gulf breeze bait and tackle.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Small Guides*

Guides too small? Small guides(micros) are the present rage. Leave them as is unless the color scheme is so bad that you can't stand it. JMHO C2


----------



## kid kingfish (Jul 10, 2011)

Charlie2 said:


> Guides too small? Small guides(micros) are the present rage. Leave them as is unless the color scheme is so bad that you can't stand it. JMHO C2


Well it's an 8'2 rod and the bottom guide is a size 25, then down to a 16, 12, then the last 3 guides before the tip are all 8s. Not sure why they did it that way, and I'd be using a 706 with possibly a 704. And the guides on it now are stainless wire guides...


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

kid kingfish said:


> Well it's an 8'2 rod and the bottom guide is a size 25, then down to a 16, 12, then the last 3 guides before the tip are all 8s. Not sure why they did it that way, and I'd be using a 706 with possibly a 704. And the guides on it now are stainless wire guides...


 
Check the spine on that rod sounds like it was built for a casting rod with those guides??? That stripper guides sounds small for a spinning reel and I would look at changing the 8s to at lest 10s so you can pull a leader through. That rod could have been built for a certain application that the original owner had in mind but might not be right for what you want it to do Micros can be more of a hinder then helpful on larger saltwater rods. But on inshore they are tops.

My prices per guide wrap are $7.00 + the guide.. colors are customers choice, you should be able to find someone around that price rang over that way. If not shoot me a PM and we'll work something up


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rod Questions?*

That rod certainly sounds like a candidate for a major overhaul.!

I'd have to sit down with the client to discuss one. 

Tom: I was raised in Foley (Miflin). C2


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Local Builder?*

Did you find a builder yet?

From your description, I would guess(without actual looking) that it is wrapped with some variant of the New Guide Concept which allows the use of a smaller guide, farther up the rod. C2


----------



## kid kingfish (Jul 10, 2011)

yes i found someone. The person that is rewrapping it says, it would be good for reds and trout but for what im using it for (pier) it wont allow me to cast far. thanks


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Casting Distance*



kid kingfish said:


> yes i found someone. The person that is rewrapping it says, it would be good for reds and trout but for what im using it for (pier) it wont allow me to cast far. thanks


I wonder what he/she would make such a statement.

As a matter of fact, a properly built 8' rod, will cast 100 yards easily. .C2


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

*navarre rod bulder /repair needed*

looking for a rod builder in the navarre area. Need to replace a few guides on two st croix rods. Thanks.


----------

